# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [strategie][swing]afficher du HTML avec java

## ots2

Bonjour,

Existe t il une classe, une technique particuliere, une astuce,  qui permette d'afficher un fichier HTML dans un frame, un panel, un scrollpane, a l'interieur d'une application java ?


Merci

Olivier

----------


## Mouquiette

Bonjour,

Regarde du cot de javax.swing.JEditorPane.
tu as la methode setContentType() qui te permet de mettre "text/html" comme type de texte, setText() pour y mettre le texte en question et setEditable si tu souhaite le rendre non editable

----------


## ots2

Bonjour

En relisant mon texte et ta reponse, je crois que je me suis mal exprim 
je reformule mieux (enfin j'espere)
Existe t il une classe, une technique particuliere, une astuce, qui permette d'afficher

*une page HTML dans un frame*, 

c'est a dire qui fasse office de navigateur simplifi puisque je ne demande que l'affichage. pas la navigation 
en gros, on fourni le texte HTML a la classe, qui gere l'affichage

Merci

----------


## TheLeadingEdge

Bonjour,




> c'est a dire qui fasse office de navigateur simplifi puisque je ne demande que l'affichage. pas la navigation 
> en gros, on fourni le texte HTML a la classe, qui gere l'affichage


+1  la rponse que t'a donn Mouquiette
1 JEditorPane fait a trs bien



```

```

A +

[Edit] Comme je suis 1 gros fainant (ben quoi c le WE...y fait beau...)
j'avais juste coll 1 bout de code que j'avais dj post, mais a, a le fait mieux... Tu remplaces setPage () par


```

```

[/Edit]

----------


## ots2

bonjour et merci pour vos reponses.

en effet le code : 



```

```

fonctionne et se rapproche tout a fait de de ce que je veux !
mais n'accepte rien qui n'ait pas la forme "http:www.blablabla.com"
cela ne marche pas par exemple avec une adresse du type "http://blabla.fr"

et n'accepte pas non plus un fichier html qui serait sur mon disque dur "/home/user/essai.html"

----------


## n00bi

J'ai survol vite fait et je dirais que pour les fichiers sur ton disque dur faut faire un truc du style :

url = new URL("file:///"+path_complet_de_ton_fichier_en_local);

----------


## ots2

Et bien voila !
je n'en demandais pas plus   ::lol::  

merci a tous

Olivier

----------


## Septembre84

> J'ai survol vite fait et je dirais que pour les fichiers sur ton disque dur faut faire un truc du style :
> 
> url = new URL("file:///"+path_complet_de_ton_fichier_en_local);


salut n00bl tu pourrai stp m aider pour ca? 

le path que moi j ai c est : "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrateur\Bureau\Test.txt" comment je fais exactement? merci  ::):

----------


## Gueritarish

Salut,

Tu peux aussi faire un :


```
URL path = this.getClass().getClassLoader().getResource("le/chemin/vers/ton/fichier");
```

dans la classe qui utilise l'URL.

Voil, ++
Gueritarish

P.S.: tu avais la rponse dans la F.A.Q.

----------

